
Ted Nelson, coiner of the term 'hypertext', Outs Bitcoin Creator - zachlatta
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/05/19/ted_nelson_thinks_hes_outed_bitcons_nakamoto/
======
lobster_johnson
Pretty sure the headline should be:

> Ted Nelson, coiner of the term 'hypertext', speculates about Bitcoin
> creator's identity

------
q_revert
I'm not sure what constitutes an outing, but I'm pretty sure this isn't it:

“I cannot say QED to that because I have not proven it,” he adds. However, he
says his theory is “consistent, plausible, and I believe, compelling.”

------
zorlem
The discussion and the original video from a few hours ago:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5729703>

------
samwilliams
This seem completely ridiculous. Each of the 3 prongs outlined in the article
seems weak and even when considered together there is little chance that they
narrow down the search to a single individual. I would expect there are quite
a few that match this description. Am I missing something?

------
dreen
I have another theory, in that Satoshi is actually Ted Nelson, based on the
fact that only the real Satoshi would be the first to oust someone else as
Satoshi.

------
Zigurd
Without more evidence, some of the other theories are more convincing.

~~~
waterlesscloud
It's so unconvincing I have to wonder if he's intentionally muddying the
waters.

/conspiracy

------
ethanaustinite
Has anyone just asked Shinichi Mochizuki if he had anything to do with
bitcoin?

I assume he would be honest and deny it if he had no involvement. (but still
would be cool to get this amazing guy's opinion about bitcoin tech)

If he was involved with bitcoin, I doubt he would lie about it. Instead he
would simply not respond, and thus confirming he really might be "Satoshi".

------
marquis
Given his reputation it's not inconceivable. Excellent article on Mochizuki
that was recently published: <http://projectwordsworth.com/the-paradox-of-the-
proof/>

~~~
adamnemecek
Yet extremely unlikely.

------
swombat
Is this a big deal? Are there possible repercussions (positive or negative)
for the author of Bitcoin? Are there possible repercussions for Bitcoin
itself?

~~~
mcintyre1994
Apparently this guy has almost a million bitcoins [1]. Since there will
apparently only ever be 21 million (and that by 2040), he has a
disproportionate amount of the currency that will ever exist. Not everybody
wants to be outed as having over $100million, but that probably pales in
comparison to what could hypothetically happen if somebody/an organisation
wanted to destroy the currency. He could probably single handedly do it and
would be a very obvious target.

[1][http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/6/4295028/report-satoshi-
naka...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/6/4295028/report-satoshi-nakamoto)

EDIT: Added the source I forgot. And whoever downvoted this, could you explain
why? I think it's reasonable to assume that certain people may dislike
Bitcoin, and that the guy holding 5% of the lifetime supply is an obvious
target.

------
jeremyjh
That is sort of sad, really.

------
brador
Isn't satoshi's Bitcoin collection valued at 10 million USD+?

~~~
Tycho
I thought it was 100mill

~~~
brador
Even more reason to keep your identity under wraps.

------
verroq
tldr: Some guy says that he think who the creator of Bitcoin is.

Flag and downvote guys.

